# 3 Täler-Marathon in Titmaringhausen



## Deleted 83484 (18. August 2013)

Wer ist dort schon mitgefahren und kann mal drüber berichten???

http://www.titmaringhausen.de/mtb-3-taeler-marathon-2013/


----------



## Chainzuck (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
Die Strecke von diesem Jahr bin ich so noch nicht gefahren, sie ist aber bis auf kleine Ausnahmen mit denen der Vorjahre identisch. Ich finde die Strecke in Titmaringhausen ist eine der interessantesten im Sauerland. Man merkt das sich die Veranstalter bemühen möglichst viele abwechslungsreiche Passagen und Trails einzubauen. Das ist im Sauerland schonmal schwierig und führt oft zu endlosen Waldautobahn Marathons wie in Grafschaft. In Titmaringhausen ists aber ganz gut gelungen, nach Saalhausen die beste Strecke in der Nutrixxion Trophy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (19. August 2013)

Nach Wetter die beste Strecke 
Ansonsten schließe ich mich dir an.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (19. August 2013)

Voriges jahr  auch gefahren  auch gefahren und hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Normal sollte ich auch dieses jahr dabei sein, aber noch immer verletzt.
Strecke nicht schwierig oder technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, gibt nur eine etwa technische(re) abfahrt.
Aber strecke war harter dann ich bevor gedacht hätte. (108 km / 2.612 hm)
Strecke gibt im jeden fahl abwechslung genug und das es 3 runde sind (statt 1 oder 2) kein problem, auch gut für eigene verpflegung.
Wirklich super was so eine kleine gemeinde organisiert.
Dieses Jahr letztes lauf die marathoncup aus die Niederlande, werd im jeden fall mehr teilnehmer am langstrecke geben .......


----------



## freak13 (19. August 2013)

Man kommt 3mal pro Runde durch den ort. ideal für Betreuer zum getränke anreichen. Strecke natürlich viel Autobahn wie immer beim Marathon, aber auch ein paar schöne Trail Stücke dabei. 
Kann man weiter empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. August 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Nach Wetter die beste Strecke
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich dir an.



Konditionell oder technisch gesehen??


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2013)

die strecke macht einfach spaß.

technisch ist alles fahrbar und konditionell ist sie sicher nicht ganz einfach.
hängt natürlich immer von seinen zielen ab.


wobei peter und ich nach letztem wochenende wohl noch zierenberg vor titmaringhausen setzen würden.


wenn du zeit hast, dann fahr mit!
ist jedensfall viel besser als z.b. sundern hagen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. August 2013)

SundernHagen bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

ich kenne wetter, saalhausen, grafschaft und Plettenberg


----------



## Peter88 (21. August 2013)

k star
Der Zierenberg Marathon hat eine tolle strecke, aber gehört nicht zur Trophy. Habe mich auf den letzten Satz meines Vordermanns bezogen.

Grunzi
Was ist den bitte für dich eine konditionell gute Strecke ?

Wie schwer eine Strecke Konditionell ist hängt mMn. von den eigenen Ambitionen bzw. von der Konkurrenz ab


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. August 2013)

Nagut, habe mich angemeldet, Mitteldistanz.....bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2013)

haste gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. September 2013)

Eine wirklich lohnende VEranstaltung!!!!! Fahre ja sonst nur Marathon-Kurzstrecke, habe mich aber von einem Freund überzeugen lassen, daß wenn man schon eine fast 2 Stündige Anreise auf sich nimmt, man wenigstens die Mitteldistanz angehen solle.
So heute dann geschehen. Organisatorisch alles einwandfrei, Strecke schon teilweise fordernd ( konditionell) und auch für Trail- und Technikfans war was dabei. Leider fing es noch während der Einführungsrunde an zu regenen, etwa eine Stunde lang. Nass bis auf die Knochen wurde es dadurch unangenehm kalt. Aber etwas später war der Regen vorbei und die Sonne kam zuguterletzt wieder raus.

Streckenposten  und Verpflegungs-Menschen waren alle sehr sehr nett. Die ganze Veranstaltung hat einen durchaus familiären Touch, positiv gemeint. Insgesamt auch nicht so überlaufen ( noch nicht) . Und mir ist aufgefallen das sehr wenige Hobby-Fahrer dabei waren. die meisten waren echte team-/Vereinsfahrer....machte mir aber nichts aus. Alle Teilnehmer ( vor allem die die mich überholt haben ) waren sehr freundlich und nicht so agressiv wie auf anderen Rennen.

Durch den besagten Regen kamen in mir Gedanken hoch, doch vielleicht nach einer Runde abzubrechen....aber erfreulicherweise habe ich den Schweinehund besiegen können und beide Runden geschafft. Bin zwar in der Gesamtwertung nur auf dem letzten Platz, aber hochzufrieden damit.

Andere hatten weniger Glück und sind gestürzt, ich hoffe es geht Ihnen bald wieder gut.

Kann diese Veranstaltung nur empfehlen....2014 gerne wieder!!! Aber dann keine Mittelstrecke mehr....naja....oder vielleicht doch ;-)


----------



## Chainzuck (8. September 2013)

Kann mich nur anschliessen, echt ne super Veranstaltung! Super Orga, faire StartgebÃ¼hren (was machen die in Willingen eigentlich mit meinen 40â¬?!), lecker Nudeln und ich finde die Strecke wurde im Vergleich zum Vorjahr nochmal ein StÃ¼ck besser! Der Trail den Hohlweg runter, bevor man wieder in den Ort fÃ¤hrt, hat mal richtig Laune gemacht! Bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2013)

ja, es war mal wieder einer super veranstaltung!

bin auf der langstrecke, mal wieder als letzter, gestartet. da ich meine sattelstütze incl. sattel vor dem rennen tauschen musste, durfte ich in runde 1 mehrere zwischenstops zum nachjustieren machen und habe dadurch natürlich immer einige plätze verloren. nach und nach gings trotzdem weiter nach vorne. 
irgendwann gibts auch schon besuch der schnellsten mitteldistanzler. unglaublich, aber auch erschreckend wie die auf der straße an einem vorbeipflügen. nach und nach, bis zur rundendurchfarht kommen noch einige fahrer der mittelstrecke von hinten. fast mit eberhard s. gehts in die nächste runde.

bei der rundendurchfahrt in die 2. runde hieß es flaschen auffüllen und weiter. im anschließenden trail dachte ich, jemand hätte den stecker gezogen. schwere beine, ein ungutes gefühl im magen. mittlerweile ists in einem teilstück des trails auch so dunkel, dass ich denke es ist nacht. es regnet! zum glück gabs an der verpflegungsstation im stadion nicht nur gels, sondern auch riegel. also einen riegel gegessen und gegen das flaue gefühl im magen angekämpft. bei der ortsdurchfahrt ist tom s. in sicht. vollgas in den nächsten anstieg. genial, wenn man eingeholt wird, aber dann auch noch mitfahren, und die leute wieder abhängen kann.
und dann begann das eigentliche rennen! immer wieder kleine grüppchen die kurze zeit zusammen sind. der lange straßenanstieg, der höchste punkt vor dem ziel und all out. die abfahrten runter, man sieht irgendwo in der ferne eine 3er gruppe, und hat diese dann in den kurven vor der hauptstraße eingeholt. 
noch auf der straße setze ich mich an die spitze, "du musst vor denen an der verpflegung sein, dann bist du auch als erstes mit flaschen auffüllen durch." also reingehaun!
ab in den ort, das letzte kurze stück leicht ansteigend und ab in die wiese. oben, kurz vor der wiese stehen blöderweise einige damen die mit ihren flaschen winken und meine 3 verfolger bedienen. "du hast sie schon mal eingeholt, also machst du es wieder."

an der verplegung wieder beide flaschen aufgefüllt und weiter gings. der trail lässt sich recht gut fahren, und bald sehe ich 2 der 3 holländer wieder vor mir. aber nicht nur die, da gehts wohl noch einigen anderen etwas schlechter als einem selber. einsammeln was geht, und meine begleiter bei rundendurchfahrt sind auch wieder bei mir. nun heißt es sinnig fahren und nicht überziehen. die jungens scheinen am berg stärker zu sein.
bei der verpflegung sind wir schon nicht mehr zusammen. (ich hatte das gefühl ich müsste bergab mal richtig tempo machen.  ) danach das kurze stückchen trail nehme ich mit leichtigkeit. nun gehts in eine herrliche drückerpassage. läuft! 
ein fahrer nach dem anderen wird eingesammelt. dann eine schotterabfahrt "wer ist denn da hinter mir?". normalerweise bin ich weg, wenns bergab geht. das ende der abfahrt, scharfe linkskurve und antritt. nun bin ich weg.
wieder eine schotterabfahrt, leicht rechts abbiegen und weiter gehts auf eine leicht ansteigende straße. kleiner gang, nicht überziehen. wie groß das grüppchen ist? keine anhnung! (nun stelle ich auch fest wo der 3. holländer bei der rundendurchfahrt geblieben ist. der muss wohl voll, und unbemerkt, durchgezogen haben.) es wird taktiert und windschatten gefahren. ein liquid life trikot vor mir. hallo? irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt. 
anstieg und oben auf der kuppe gibts kein halten mehr. vollgas und alles was geht. noch 12, 13 km bis ins ziel. weg, ich muss hier weg!
nun gehts in den langen straßenanstieg. ich kann zum 3. mal an diesem tag ein held werden. ich bin alleine, die verfolger wohl keine 100 m hinter mir. kleiner gang, aber nicht zu klein, und treten was das zeug hält. gleich habe ich es geschafft, der anstieg wird flacher. vorne groß und hinten größer. ich bin oben und niemand ist hinter mir. ich habe gegenwind, aber den fahrer vor mir muss ich vor den letzten abfahrten noch einholen. kurz vor dem ende des schotterstückchens, mit anschließendem rechtsknick habe ich ihn. rechts rum, alles was geht. "die dürfen und werden dich nicht kriegen", schießt es mir durch den kopf. der kurze anstieg bis in den wurzeltrail wird gesprintet. abfahrt, links rum und wieder antreten. von oben kommt nichts. schotter, scharf anbremsen, nicht das vorderrad verlieren (wie bei den malen davor) und ab in den letzten leichten straßenanstieg. von oben kommt wieder nichts. die straße zieht sich. ich bin oben. links in die abfahrt und laufen lassen. die beiden streckenposten müssen denken ich bin verrückt. ich lache, jubel. dann der hohlweg. zwar fast wieder abgeflogen da ich zu schnell war und das abbiegen in die kuhle nicht geklappt hat, aber geil. da steht eine fotografin. hat sie das eingefangen? *******, ist das schnell. dann gehts irgendwann auf die straße. eine kurve nach der anderen anbremsen und beschleunigen. die hauptstraße nähert sich. die streckenposten stehen wie verwurzelt da. haben die dich nicht gesehen? ist die straße frei? ab auf die hauptstraße. wenn die jetzt mit mehreren leuten hinter dir sind und vernünftig fahren ...! kurbel junge, kurbel! der ort ist erreicht, der letzte leichte anstieg. ich gucke mich kurz vor dem ende um. oh, da sind zwei. die wiese ist ungefähr so lang wie der abstand zu ihnen. großer gang und drücken. 
pünktlich zur siegerehrung der mitteldistanz bin ich im ziel. keiner bekommts mit. 10 sekunden später ist das liquid life trikot auch im ziel. dirk b., wie ich später feststelle. den sehe ich normalerweise nur beim start.


das ganze liest sich wahrscheinlich schrecklich, die streckenabschnitte könnten auch vertauscht sein, aber im nachhinein soll es nur die eindrücke schildern, die mir bei einem rennen durch den kopf gehen.
sicher fehlt da noch so einiges, aber das alles in die richtige reihenfolge zu bekommen, unmöglich!



was ein rennen! das passte einfach alles. 
ich bin nächstes jahr garantiert wieder dabei!


----------



## DaKe (8. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, es war mal wieder einer super veranstaltung!
> 
> bin auf der langstrecke, mal wieder als letzter, gestartet. da ich meine sattelstütze incl. sattel vor dem rennen tauschen musste, durfte ich in runde 1 mehrere zwischenstops zum nachjustieren machen und habe dadurch natürlich immer einige plätze verloren. nach und nach gings trotzdem weiter nach vorne.
> irgendwann gibts auch schon besuch der schnellsten mitteldistanzler. unglaublich, aber auch erschreckend wie die auf der straße an einem vorbeipflügen. nach und nach, bis zur rundendurchfarht kommen noch einige fahrer der mittelstrecke von hinten. fast mit eberhard s. gehts in die nächste runde.
> ...



Super geschrieben ! Aber gottseidank hab ich das nur alles einmal erlebt .)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. September 2013)

Bis zum ende Deines Rennberichtes dachte ich mir: wow, wie kann der sich das alles so merken, ich könnte diese Details nicht mehr zusammenfügen......andererseits bist Du ja auch 3 Mal rumgefahren, ich nur zweimal 

Mir gehts heute erstaunlich gut, hätte mehr Schmerzen erwartet.

Nächsten Sonntag P-Weg...aber wieder nur kurz


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2013)

Hat jemand vielleicht eine direkte Mailadresse zum Veranstalter/Ausrichter?

War alles in Allem schon eine wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Strecke wurde auch zu den Vorjahren noch mal deutlich verbessert. Die letzten Trailstücke waren großartig. 


Leider gab es für einen Teamkollegen und mich ein kleines Debakel bei der Siegerehrung. Erst gewonnen, dann disqualifiziert und Sonntagabends dann eine Mail, dass wir doch rechtmäßig teilgenommen haben und Platz 1 & 2 AK belegt haben.
Hier sollte der Veranstalter für nächstes Jahr nachbessern. Die Ausschreibung deutlich genug formulieren und ggf. mit der der Marathontrophy abgleichen und das auch an die Zeitnahme weiterleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (10. September 2013)

Unter www.radwerk-upland.de/ solltest du fündig werden.

Gruß
Rob

PS: Kurze Runde? Was war da los?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2013)

Stimmt, unter Kontakt  Hatte im Flyer und auf der Titmaringhause.de Seite sonst nichts gefunden.

Es wurden kurz vor der Siegerehrung alle Lizenzfahrer auf der Kurzstrecke disqualifiziert. Wir haben bei time-and-voice nachgefragt und sie haben es mit der trophy-Ausschreibung begründet. Im Vorjahr lief das aber auch alles ohne Probleme.
Laut Ausschreibung der Veranstalter darf man mit Lizenz aber fahren und das gilt.


----------



## Focussierer (16. September 2015)

Ich. Die 2015er Strecke. Keine Ahnung, ob sich die von 2013/2014 unterscheidet. Schotter, Nadelwaldboden, Bachdurchfahrt, "Bobbahn"-Downhill, Downhill im matschigen stufigen Bachbett. Feldwege, Asphalt, Gras, Wurzelfelder. Biestige lange Anstiege, aufgelockert durch eine Sprintstrecke (700m, 50 hm). Bombiges Management. Alle freundlich. Habe kein Gehacke im Feld mitbekommen. Strecke hart (habe 100 hm mehr im Radcomputer als im Flyer stehen). Bin völlig trainingslos mit 1x11 gefahren und spät, aber aufrecht durchs Ziel gekommen.

Start als Senior 2, Ziel als Senior 9 

Im Moment fehlen mir die Bilder/Filme vom Event. Ich hätte mich gerne mal auf einem Rennfoto gesehen... Falls jemand eine Quelle findet: bitte PN


----------

